# Elk/Goose Pastrami



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy Cow-

This was a great batch. I've used a few recipes in the past, but haven't had great luck with tenderquick for some reason. Wyogoob is the master, but I haven't figure out the floating egg ratio.

I used a couple different recipes. I did 4 tsp pink salt per gallon as I'm not going to mess around with that, and that was in line with other recipes. 

I added some juniper berries, and more garlic than original recipe. I also added mustard and coriander seeds. 

I used spicy mustard and coriander/pepper better. I did some with montreal steak seasoning also on some just for kicks.

Some was a little freezer burned, so we trimmed that off as needed on the goose breast. I have a lot of that from previous seasons and want to not waste. 

On the last batch I got wise and injected the brine so that it got all the way into the meat. I also cured for 10 days. 

Result- very, very good. I smoked the goose/elk together and it was windy so I had a heck of a time holding temp after a bit. I ended up putting in the oven to reach temp. Some of the goose was a little drier than I wanted, but still overall great. Kinda like jerky, so it worked out ok. 

The elk pastrami, holy crap. It is fall apart tender, and absolutely amazing. 

Here's pics. Enjoy. Now need good rye or pumpernickel bread, saurkraut, and spicy mustard with smoky gouda, swiss, or horseradish havarti.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Hot dang - looks awesome!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks tasty!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks dang good!:hungry:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wowsa!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Looks good. You need to make some reubens


----------

